# closed captioning



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

I have 2 Tivo HD units (HD 20hr R65216) with 1TB HDs each connected via HDMI to the same two TV sets. Also connected to the same main TV set with composite cables is a Tivo Toshiba Humax unit with DVD.

On certain channels I do not get closed captioning from either HD unit on either TV. If I record the same shows from the HD channels with the Toshiba, the closed captioning is fine most of the time. BBC America shows often have jumbled cc.

Two of the channels affected are CBS and WPIX (NYC). I know the cc is there because at times a line of dialogue will appear but then freeze so that that one line remains on screen as the show progresses until it is replaced by a newer line later on.

I looked at the ALL the previous strings discussing loss of cc going back to 2006 before sending this and I did see some discussions saying that cc could not be carried with HDMI cables. My ccing is just fine on most other channels with the HDMI cables.

This is annoying because I have all HD equipment but must revert to the non HD Toshiba recordings when I watch shows on these channels.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

My THD (652) works fine with CC on HDMI. Are you using the digital CC and not the older analog CC (check in CC setting menu.)

I think Digital CC is not widely used yet.

Also, if you are using the onscreen clock hack, that may interfere with CC on screen.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Are you using the digital CC and not the older analog CC (check in CC setting menu.)


99% of the time when you are having CC problems, it is this.

Go into Caption settings, and turn OFF digital captions, and turn ON analog captions.

Hopefully, you will be stunned how quickly that solves your problem.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> My THD (652) works fine with CC on HDMI. Are you using the digital CC and not the older analog CC (check in CC setting menu.)
> 
> I think Digital CC is not widely used yet.
> 
> Also, if you are using the onscreen clock hack, that may interfere with CC on screen.





astrohip said:


> 99% of the time when you are having CC problems, it is this.
> 
> Go into Caption settings, and turn OFF digital captions, and turn ON analog captions.
> 
> Hopefully, you will be stunned how quickly that solves your problem.


Thanks guys but I think you have both missed one very important detail here. I am pretty sure my clock is OFF. Both units are set to 
Closed Captions: On
Digital Captions: DTVCC!

The main TV was set to
Standard Captions: None while the other was set to CC1. Both are now set to CC1.

I know I have switched from digital to analog and back a few times in the past, but there was no change in the CC's.

The important detail I mentioned is that the CC's are working just fine on most channels (Almost ALL) and the problem is only with the few channels such as CBS and WPIX. Also on BBC but I think their problem is home grown.

If these problems were being caused by my settings, it would be occurring with all channels. The two HD Tivos are using a single Time Warner Cable Card while the Toshiba Humax is connected to a digital non-HD Cable Box.

That is why I mentioned the HDMI cables. The Composite connected Toshiba does get the CC (Except on the BBC Channel). I guess I need to remove the HDMI cables and try the Composites on each unit to see if that is causing the problem.


----------



## wbertram (Jun 14, 2002)

As I understand it:

CC information will be sent over the Composite cables, and the TV will insert the text into the picture.

With either HDMI or Component cables, NO CC information can be sent over the cables. The text must be inserted into the picture by the STB or TiVo. So the CC settings on the TV never come into the picture. And yes, the "Digital CC" should be turned OFF, and "Analog CC" turned on! That solved all my CC problems with my TiVo Primier.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

wbertram said:


> And yes, the "Digital CC" should be turned OFF, and "Analog CC" turned on! That solved all my CC problems with my TiVo Primier.


I read your note and shook my head thinking, doesn't this guy understand this is not happening on ALL channels, just on very few channels? I then decided to waste my time and humor you so I set both boxes to analog CC only.

DUH! The CC is now up and running on CBS, WPIX and even BBC America.

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## Donni (Mar 14, 2006)

wbertram said:


> And yes, the "Digital CC" should be turned OFF, and "Analog CC" turned on! That solved all my CC problems with my TiVo Primier.


Except for BBC America HD, "Digital CC" should be turn on and "Analog CC" turn off. If you don't do that, the BBC America HD closed caption doesn't show correctly. I got this information from RickNY at dslreports.com. Based on info from here: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27253860-Triple-play-upgrade-pricing~start=40


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Donni said:


> Except for BBC America HD, "Digital CC" should be turn on and "Analog CC" turn off. If you don't do that, the BBC America HD closed caption doesn't show correctly. I got this information from RickNY at dslreports.com. Based on info from here: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27253860-Triple-play-upgrade-pricing~start=40


This is not universally true. It may work, or be needed, in some areas, but certainly not all.

In Houston, we get BBCA-HD on Comcast (ch 730), and the captions are spot-on using the normal settings (analog CC on, digital CC off).

I've been testing this over the last week with a variety of BBCA-HD shows--movies, series, specials, etc. In every case, captions were perfect.


----------

